# The Conspicuous Photographer



## The_Traveler (Oct 16, 2016)

This is the third time I've gone out to shoot and returned without a decent shot and its very frustrating.  Personal issues keep me around home during the week;  on the weekend, Washington is quiet except for tourists and so I go into Baltimore.

My preference is always not to be part of the scene and to stay inconspicuous. That is almos impossible in Baltimore; Baltimore is a small, mostly African American city and an old white guy with a camera is noticed.  I don't mean to say that there is hostility, not at all, but I am not able to walk around taking shots without people being aware of me.

I've tried to stay away from the flea markets, farmers' markets that I've shot at before, looking for something new to interest me. Unfortunately that hasn't happened and I'm getting to the end of my string.

The most I can hope for is a couple of days in NYC in November and maybe, maybe a short trip to Cuba in February.


----------



## tpuma (Oct 17, 2016)

I often have similar issues. I will go out to shoot not really knowing what I'm looking for. Just looking to be inspired really and being spontaneous.    But once people are aware of your presence they tend to act differently. A lot of the time I go home disappointed.

 I find using a telephoto lens helps as you don't need to invade someones space. You can for the most part remain un noticed. But that type of lens might not give you the style of shot you're looking for. 

Good luck in NY you're sure to get some good shots there. The city was made for photographers!


----------



## chuasam (Oct 17, 2016)

Shoot with something like a Sony RX1R II and learn to ask for permission before you photograph.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 17, 2016)

chuasam said:


> Shoot with something like a Sony RX1R II and learn to ask for permission before you photograph.


That will get a lot of candid shots.


----------



## chuasam (Oct 17, 2016)

Advanced Photo said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > Shoot with something like a Sony RX1R II and learn to ask for permission before you photograph.
> ...


You can get candid shots but shooting without permission is like the photography equivalent of voyeurism.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 17, 2016)

chuasam said:


> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> > chuasam said:
> ...



You ought to read your own signature line.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 17, 2016)

How can you disagree with me suggesting you ought to read your own signature?
Is this some sort of signal?
Are you being held hostage by some landscape photographers?

This is much too complex for me.

I am going to go right out, approach some strangers and ask them to act natural while I take their picture and then they can sign a declaration that they approve.

That should work.

Why didn't Garry Winogrand think of that?


----------



## OGsPhotography (Oct 17, 2016)

Im in a similar situation where it is hard to feel comfortable ( and unconspicuous) with the camera in an unknown ( new) environment and take photos of strangers. I think just doing it more is the answer.

Now as far as the controversy if the thread goes, can you have permission and be cndid at the same time?

If there is nonexpectation of privacy I wouldnt expect to ask because there is no invasion?

I count 10 children and 50 adults ( quick count I have all day but really...) does @chuasam expect to ask these people?


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 17, 2016)

Excuse me sir.
May I take your picture?
Yes, great. Now put your head down and make believe you're asleep.
And you with the moustache, stop smiling.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 17, 2016)

I can't even get my family to relax and ignore my camera, there's no way I would expect strangers to do so.  Really a telephoto is the only way to be sort of incognito - of course you're further away but then you have this giant lens screaming PHOTOGRAPHER!!!!! so that's not much of a solution either.  Personally, I'm very uncomfortable taking photos of strangers and shy away from any type of street photography because of that.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 17, 2016)

As far as permission, it depends on how the photos might be used - for retail or commercial use a photographer needs permission/release signed; for editorial use it's not usually required but may be requested by a media outlet. ASMP has a pocket release and an app.

If you need a release signed, you could still get the candid shot and then interact with the person and get permission to use their image. Even if you don't need a release it depends on the situation but there may be times you'll need to interact with the subject. I've found doing sports and events it takes a certain amount of knowing how to interact with people. I also found that people would look, then realize I was not that interesting to watch and quit looking at me, and then I could get the shots I wanted.

I think there are different circumstances today than in Winogrand's era. It's something to think about, not just how and when to interact with subjects, but how and where you intend to use photos. Even if you're in public and able to take pictures there, that doesn't mean people won't be uncomfortable about where pictures of them will end up and react accordingly. Seems to be a matter of how to get the photos while doing so in a respectful way.


----------



## tpuma (Oct 17, 2016)

IMO the best thing to do is just get the shot you're looking for by any means necessary. Whether it's a telephoto lens or asking permission. At least in most cases you won't go home disappointed. After you get the shot then go up to that person or people and show them your photo and then offer to send it to them. The worst thing that can happen is they make you delete it.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 17, 2016)

Winogrand (referenced above) always looked like he was trying to figure out his camera and it put people at ease. He once answered the question, "Do you feel bad about the pictures you miss while you are reloading?"  “No,” he replied, “there are no pictures when I reload.”
In the film, he definitely looked like he wished he had gotten those pictures as he was reloading, and even said "Picked a bad time to run out of film."




He spent most of his time looking around and very little time looking through the veiwfinder, putting it to his eye for very minimal amounts of time just to get the frame (some times less than a second) so he was seen as someone sightseeing and not so  much someone taking pictures.
People are more intimidated by an eye behind a lens than just an eye looking at them. Make the shots fast and drop the camera back down quickly seemed to be his mantra. I don't know if it will work for you, or if you already do that, but if not, it can't hurt to give it a 'shot'.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 17, 2016)

Advanced Photo said:


> Make the shots fast and drop the camera back down quickly seemed to be his mantra. I don't know if it will work for you, or if you already do that, but if not, it can't hurt to give it a 'shot'



Pretty sure I saw that exact advice from @The_Traveler when I first joined this site.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 17, 2016)

Thanks, Sharon.
I would like to quote from my favorite photographer and writer, a man of enduring wisdom and unflagging civility:

The process of Street Photography - Part II - The Goal Decides the Equipment


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 17, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> > Make the shots fast and drop the camera back down quickly seemed to be his mantra. I don't know if it will work for you, or if you already do that, but if not, it can't hurt to give it a 'shot'
> ...


Oh, sorry, I didn't try to do a thorough search of all advice ever given on the topic, and I doubt I could have done it in time to reply before the thread had turned stale. lol
I should have started with the caveat "You've probably heard this before, but in case you haven't..."
I don't know anything about taking pictures, I only know about presenting them after the fact.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 17, 2016)

The_Traveler said:


> Thanks, Sharon.
> I would like to quote from my favorite photographer and writer, a man of enduring wisdom and unflagging civility:
> 
> The process of Street Photography - Part II - The Goal Decides the Equipment
> ...


Great picture, there Traveller, you've got a nice touch.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 17, 2016)

There is another issue.
The people around where I go in Baltimore are generally working poor and I won't take shots that use their circumstance as emotional leverage.  That's like taking pictures of the homeless. I thinks it is cheap and unprofessional.

Additionally, there is some wariness about the black population; they have been mistreated too often and I don't plan to be part of that group who uses them for camera fodder. I'm not doing trailblazing work, telling the world about their problems, I don't need to prey on their vulnerabilities to get shots.

This is my favorite picture I ever took in that area.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 17, 2016)

Advanced Photo said:


> Oh, sorry, I didn't try to do a thorough search of all advice ever given on the topic, and I doubt I could have done it in time to reply before the thread had turned stale. lol



Sorry, didn't mean to imply that you should have.  It just struck me that I was pretty sure he had given someone else that exact same device.  Now that I see that quote that he added, I realize that must be what he posted previously.

@The_Traveler   that is a great photo.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 17, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> that is a great photo.



Every picture I take is meant to be a great one; unfortunately things don't work out.'


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 17, 2016)

I don't think that's a bad thing necessarily.


----------



## Destin (Oct 17, 2016)

tpuma said:


> IMO the best thing to do is just get the shot you're looking for by any means necessary. Whether it's a telephoto lens or asking permission. At least in most cases you won't go home disappointed. After you get the shot then go up to that person or people and show them your photo and then offer to send it to them. The worst thing that can happen is they make you delete it.



They can ABSOLUTELY not make you delete the image. In public there is no expectation of privacy, and you own that photo once you press the shutter release. 

They can refuse to sign a release, meaning you can't use the photo for certain commercial uses. But it can still be used in an editorial capacity even without ever attempting to get their consent. 

NOBODY can make you delete an image. Not the police. Not the governement. Not a judge. NOBODY.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 17, 2016)

Destin said:


> tpuma said:
> 
> 
> > IMO the best thing to do is just get the shot you're looking for by any means necessary. Whether it's a telephoto lens or asking permission. At least in most cases you won't go home disappointed. After you get the shot then go up to that person or people and show them your photo and then offer to send it to them. The worst thing that can happen is they make you delete it.
> ...


There are exceptions in the case of National Security, we do have areas where photography is verboten...I mean forbidden.


----------



## Destin (Oct 17, 2016)

Advanced Photo said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > tpuma said:
> ...



True, thought to my knowledge I don't live near anything where this would be a problem so I often forget about it. For general street photography, this isn't a worry. 

Sprechen Sie Deutsch?


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 17, 2016)

tpuma said:


> IMO the best thing to do is just get the shot you're looking for by any means necessary. Whether it's a telephoto lens or asking permission. At least in most cases you won't go home disappointed. After you get the shot then go up to that person or people and show them your photo and then offer to send it to them. The worst thing that can happen is they make you delete it.


I don't think I'd be giving my home address to a stranger with a camera.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 17, 2016)

Email


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Oct 17, 2016)

I agree with Garry Winogrand when he says that street photography is an odd name. When I'm out and about hoping to get a few shots of life in all its banal splendor, I like using a small wide-angled camera. Being intrusive is something I try to avoid and once a subject or scene comes up I take the shot, where possible, according to how the situation allows. Feeling awkward is normal, I think, and fumbling with the camera as Winogrand does is something I also find helpful.

Whilst the subjects are elements of the intended photo, I try not to take photos which might be considered offensive or that could cause distress. Respect and common sense are very important. 

I don't worry about the ones that got away.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 18, 2016)

Destin said:


> NOBODY can make you delete an image. Not the police. Not the governement. Not a judge. NOBODY.


I'm pretty sure I've met some folks in LA (and I assume that they have relatives in most major cities) who could not only make you delete every photograph on your card, they could make you delete your camera and yourself!


----------



## tpuma (Oct 18, 2016)

......


----------



## robbins.photo (Oct 18, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > NOBODY can make you delete an image. Not the police. Not the governement. Not a judge. NOBODY.
> ...



That's just silly.  I can't delete myself.

I'm stored on the cloud.


----------



## robbins.photo (Oct 18, 2016)

tpuma said:


> Spam^^^



It's been reported.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 18, 2016)

Destin said:


> tpuma said:
> 
> 
> > IMO the best thing to do is just get the shot you're looking for by any means necessary. Whether it's a telephoto lens or asking permission. At least in most cases you won't go home disappointed. After you get the shot then go up to that person or people and show them your photo and then offer to send it to them. The worst thing that can happen is they make you delete it.
> ...



This was covered recently in another post. "In public there is no expectation of privacy" not entirely correct in most states there are certain privacy rights that carry over to public places, such as -  there is a presumed amount of privacy (public restroom, or a backyard, that might be partially visible from a public location) or a photograph that would disclose otherwise private facts (photos of people going into or out of an abortion clinic, or bankruptcy court, psychiatric clinic, etc).  The specific regulations vary from state to state, but in general they are not limited to just commercial use, and the person doesn't even need to be recognizable. While there are no regulations preventing you from "taking" the picture in a public location, there are still things you need to be aware of as to what happens with it after you snap the picture.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 18, 2016)

Fred von den Berg said:


> I agree with Garry Winogrand when he says that street photography is an odd name. When I'm out and about hoping to get a few shots of life in all its banal splendor, I like using a small wide-angled camera. Being intrusive is something I try to avoid and once a subject or scene comes up I take the shot, where possible, according to how the situation allows. Feeling awkward is normal, I think, and fumbling with the camera as Winogrand does is something I also find helpful.
> 
> Whilst the subjects are elements of the intended photo, I try not to take photos which might be considered offensive or that could cause distress. Respect and common sense are very important.
> 
> I don't worry about the ones that got away.


If life happens and there is no photographer to capture it, is there a picture missed, or was there never a picture to begin with? 
There are NO pictures in the world, just things happening and ... life.


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Oct 18, 2016)

Advanced Photo said:


> Fred von den Berg said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with Garry Winogrand when he says that street photography is an odd name. When I'm out and about hoping to get a few shots of life in all its banal splendor, I like using a small wide-angled camera. Being intrusive is something I try to avoid and once a subject or scene comes up I take the shot, where possible, according to how the situation allows. Feeling awkward is normal, I think, and fumbling with the camera as Winogrand does is something I also find helpful.
> ...



Just as the past and history are disparate notions, life and the photos that capture it are not the same thing.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 20, 2016)

More luck today in DC

With Oly OMD 5 - 35-100 Panasonic

Halls of Power, Washington, DC

Oly Ep 3  Lumix 18 mm

Passersby Passing


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 21, 2016)

Destin said:


> tpuma said:
> 
> 
> > IMO the best thing to do is just get the shot you're looking for by any means necessary. Whether it's a telephoto lens or asking permission. At least in most cases you won't go home disappointed. After you get the shot then go up to that person or people and show them your photo and then offer to send it to them. The worst thing that can happen is they make you delete it.
> ...


You are incorrect.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 21, 2016)

I've been shooting Street since the 1970's ... typically with two cameras and a camera bag.  I am very conspicuous when I shoot, I do not attempt to hide and I rarely if ever ask permission.  I dress and act as a profession doing his job, similarly to the people on the street are doing their job.  I am very respectful of the people I shoot sand 99% of the time they are respectful back.  Over the years I have developed a sixth sense, street smarts of when and who I can capture and when/who I should avoid.  I also have developed a mental attitude of blending into the street ... fading into the background ... at times, even armed with two cameras and a bag, I feel as if I am transparent if not invisible.  I become not a tourist with an expensive camera shooting to exploit the street people ... capturing images to show my suburban neighbors images to mock the lives of the street people ... but one of them, just another working stiff doing his job. Times have changed since I first started shooting Street, people are harder to convince that you are not shooting to exploit then in years past. While it is a much different and much more hostile shooting environment than long ago, but I feel that my skills from decades ago still work for me.


----------



## flashback1 (Oct 22, 2016)

You might be surprised the number of times I've walked around NYC and come back with nothing. On the other hand, I used to be an avid fisherman (small streams for brookies) and bird hunter (grouse) and honed my tolerance of coming back with nothing in the bag.  For me it's about mood. I have no doubt I've passed up some pretty good shot simply because in my mind's eye I was after something else. For me it's actually less about taking shots and more about seeing. If I'm lucky the two merge  and I take a shot. Even rarer, it's a good shot.

As for technique, mostly I walk around with an 80lb, long blonde hair, muppety looking dog which seems to draw the attention away from me. I've never had any issues while taking shots (but I do have a few where I was clearly spotted and their disapproving look was obvious). But, while I'm not a tall guy, I do believe there is a look about me that for the most part, gives me a generous portion of immunity.

I have never asked anyone permission nor have I ever subsequently approached them to show them the image. I'm out doing my thing, no harm no foul. I use a d7k with a 35mm lens and I zone focus, often with the camera around my neck and holding it chest height. I miss a lot but I get a enough good ones to keep me happy. 

On the job I'll take most (many, some) things seriously but walking around with a camera...too many times I actually regret bringing it along because it gets in the way of me just enjoying the walk, so for me it's just about fun. Very much like grouse hunting, humping the woods all day, kick up a few birds and go home with pretty much everything I started out with. I do these things for fun, not to survive.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 22, 2016)

flashback1 said:


> You might be surprised the number of times I've walked around NYC and come back with nothing. On the other hand, I used to be an avid fisherman (small streams for brookies) and bird hunter (grouse) and honed my tolerance of coming back with nothing in the bag.



I don't mind if I actually see shots available but choose not to take them; to me that is much less frustrating than being in a photograph-barren place like the suburbs where no one ever walks or mingles and everything is new.  Yes, yes I know that it's up to me to find the shot but I like finding the shot where people intereact.

Post more street shots.


----------



## Kenneth Walker (Oct 23, 2016)

Sometimes, promising shots may be acquired....it's a little like fishing, IMO. There's always a great shot that gets away....I'm still trying to get a decent shot...this almost qualifies. A group of chinese tourists...one of them bored (it is Reading after all!)


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 23, 2016)

IMO,  this would be a much nicer shot, in fact a very fine shot,  converted into BW with the luminance of yellow and red lowered and a bit of selective burning.


----------



## Kenneth Walker (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks...haven't done much with it to be honest...my first effort, almost, at street photography. I was using a panasonic GMC5, with a big lens on (100-300mm). I like the next one, when the young lady clocked me....what a pity the focus wasn't sorted!


----------



## Frank F. (Oct 24, 2016)

I ask permission sometimes in words and then wait for them to forget me which can last a while but I am very patient. Or I make eye contact. Or I just talk to people and take the picture with 50mm or 35mm.

A street scene (like the kids with the Hoola Hoops) is another category for me than a street portrait (someone recognizable doing something).

Sometimes the Tele is an option, with the Nikkor 300PF being very small and unintrusive as recommended tool, esp on a D500.


----------



## Frank F. (Oct 24, 2016)

I feel this is a stolen shot. Yet I still like it.


----------



## Frank F. (Oct 25, 2016)

These girls were taking photos of a friend, but also posing for me, as they saw me (street scene, no permission asked):





This girl  was the model of the other girls (portrait, just did it):



 

This girl was aware that I took the picture, yet the architectural part is dominant:


----------



## gsgary (Oct 28, 2016)

The_Traveler said:


> This is the third time I've gone out to shoot and returned without a decent shot and its very frustrating.  Personal issues keep me around home during the week;  on the weekend, Washington is quiet except for tourists and so I go into Baltimore.
> 
> My preference is always not to be part of the scene and to stay inconspicuous. That is almos impossible in Baltimore; Baltimore is a small, mostly African American city and an old white guy with a camera is noticed.  I don't mean to say that there is hostility, not at all, but I am not able to walk around taking shots without people being aware of me.
> 
> ...



Here's some inspuration for New York trip from a friend on Leica forum
Anonymous New Yorkers - Entire (growing) series - Page 3 - Street Photography


----------



## gsgary (Oct 28, 2016)

chuasam said:


> Shoot with something like a Sony RX1R II and learn to ask for permission before you photograph.



Never ask permission if you do the moment has gone, get in and close 

28mm on M4P


----------



## chuasam (Oct 28, 2016)

gsgary said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > Shoot with something like a Sony RX1R II and learn to ask for permission before you photograph.
> ...


There be a lot of paranoid, overprotective parents here. Last thing I want is an interview with the Cops as to why I'm photographing some kid.


----------



## clel miller (Oct 28, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> I've been shooting Street since the 1970's ... typically with two cameras and a camera bag.  I am very conspicuous when I shoot, I do not attempt to hide and I rarely if ever ask permission.


My basic Take/Experience as well.
If you shoot on the streets long enough, you develop a sense of what and how to shoot. You get a feel for People or a Single Person. Just somebody's body language and demeanor lets you know what to do.....sometimes you just walk away from a frame.
Then again, looking at some..... we all have a different definition of Street Photography. Some seem to think it means shooting Anybody and Everybody that happens to be on "the street". It helps if there is some kind of reason for people to view the frames you shoot of strangers that happen to be in front of your camera in a public space.
I shoot kids quite often, but again, there needs to be a reason.
Kids playing in a fountain
Kids at a Halloween event
Kids learning to ride a bike
Kids on scooters
etc etc
Letting people see you and your gear, and observing for awhile helps. I show an interest in the Activity more than an interest in The Kid. Then you get close, and down at Kid Level.
Some type of acknowledgement goes a long ways.....a smile. an implied Thank You, a wave.....something to show you are a normal human being.
I shoot film, which also helps. People, if they inquire, are kind of relieved to know that their image is not already on 700 websites before i even leave their view.
Just go out and do it. Your own common sense, and the body language of society will guide you straight enough.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 28, 2016)

I shoot kids also:


----------



## Frank F. (Oct 29, 2016)

I do not have a problem if people are clearly reacting to me and my camera. You "know someone" for 15 seconds and that is possibly the only time you will ever meet them in your life. Is that not "street"?


----------



## Frank F. (Oct 29, 2016)

Question: Is it still "street" if you shoot people at work?


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 29, 2016)

I love that place.  ^^^^


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 29, 2016)

Frank F. said:


> Question: Is it still "street" if you shoot people at work?
> 
> View attachment 129478



What is that on the table? Looks delicious.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 29, 2016)

Nice shot.
I think changing the WB and the perspective distortion makes a different look.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 29, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Frank F. said:
> 
> 
> > Question: Is it still "street" if you shoot people at work?
> ...


That is Philippes the originator of the French Dip.  On the plates are French Dips ... delish.  I often take visitors to Philippe's and I always get a response of "This is the Best" or "This is one of the best" sandwiches I've ever eaten. Philippe's is one of the better known restaurants in LA. It was established in 1908. On that plate are some pickles and coleslaw.


----------



## Frank F. (Oct 29, 2016)

The_Traveler ---- I saw the blueish tint, but I missed it that a cross development filter was needed.

Thank You!


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 29, 2016)

Not necessarily 'needed' Frank. I just think that the look is a little more piercing with some selective WB changing and a bit of other diddlng around. I also uprighted the walls and column to stop them from attracting my attention.


----------



## Frank F. (Oct 29, 2016)

I love your remix!


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 29, 2016)

Frank, I don't care much for global presets, especially when the light is different all over the place.
Typically, I will try a change and, it it works, will then use a mask to limit it to a specific area. 
I like the left side but I think the uniform of the waiter is probably still too blue.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Oct 29, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Frank F. said:
> ...


Coles Pacific Electric Buffet made them in 1908, Phillippes started making them in 1918. Coles was the first.


> Cole’s, _Originator of the French Dip Sandwich_, opened in 1908 in the Pacific Electric building, once the nucleus of the Pacific Electric railway network. In 2007, 213 Hospitality purchased the establishment and Cole’s reopened in 2008 with great acclaim, receiving rave reviews in numerous publications such as _LA Weekly_ by one of LA’s top critics Jonathan Gold and the ‘25 Best Bars in America’ by _GQ Magazine_. Evoking the spirit of an early 20th century saloon, the welcoming 40-foot Red Car Bar boasts original glass lighting, penny tile floors, and historic photos, preserved in the restoration of the cherished landmark. The Red Car Bar’s ample selection of premium spirits, drafts, and historic cocktails compliment the saloon’s classic French Dip sandwiches. Cole’s also opened a second location at the Los Angeles International Airport in late 2013.


I personally dislike the soggy bread but there are those that like them. I like a nice open face roast beef sandwich with a thicker gravy than the much thinner and watery au jus used in french dips, it soaks in less.
They are both nice places for the ambiance.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 29, 2016)

I went out shooting in downtown DC yesterday with someone who wanted to see how I shot 'street' stuff; previously that kind of excursion has always proven to be not very productive for me.  This was no exception.  

Perhaps others have more and better technique but just having someone along breaks my concentration and I end up shooting less and worse. 
Never again.


----------



## nerwin (Oct 30, 2016)

People are afraid of people with cameras. Its scary to think that some might think you are a pedo, a pervert, a terrorist or whatever when you go out shooting in public. Photography should be scary, but its been preventing me from doing what I want to do for years. I don't want to feel bad for taking photos or be questioned by police for taking architectural shot of a building from public sidewalk. Every time I go out shooting like that, I always feel like I'm being watched. I don't know, maybe I'm just paranoid. Lol


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 30, 2016)

Advanced Photo said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...


Cole's 1908 claim is arguable Philippe's is pretty much in stone. At least according to an Los Angeles Times article of a few years ago ... if I remember correctly. The Jonathan Gold's 101 Best Restaurants 2016 was delivered this morning with my LA Times.  In it is no mentioned of Cole's or Philippe's. Both Cole's and Philippe's are very good, but I prefer Philippe's ... ask for the double dip.


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 30, 2016)

nerwin said:


> People are afraid of people with cameras. Its scary to think that some might think you are a pedo, a pervert, a terrorist or whatever when you go out shooting in public. Photography should be scary, but its been preventing me from doing what I want to do for years. I don't want to feel bad for taking photos or be questioned by police for taking architectural shot of a building from public sidewalk. Every time I go out shooting like that, I always feel like I'm being watched. I don't know, maybe I'm just paranoid. Lol


If it was me, I try to confront and address my fears, otherwise they will remain fears.  I suggest you go out with your camera and walk around the places you would like to shoot.  Do it a lot, many times a week and after a while, after you shoot a frame here a frame there ... you may get a bit more comfortable.  Then build on that bit of comfort.  Once you have attained a level of comfort, don't let anybody take that away from you.  If you get looked at or harshly treated, keep going back.  It is always easier said than done, but the longest journey starts with a single step.


----------



## nerwin (Oct 30, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > People are afraid of people with cameras. Its scary to think that some might think you are a pedo, a pervert, a terrorist or whatever when you go out shooting in public. Photography should be scary, but its been preventing me from doing what I want to do for years. I don't want to feel bad for taking photos or be questioned by police for taking architectural shot of a building from public sidewalk. Every time I go out shooting like that, I always feel like I'm being watched. I don't know, maybe I'm just paranoid. Lol
> ...



Unfortunately, I don't live anywhere like that. I have to go to cities to do that and just don't have the money to travel like that few times a week lol. 

When I went to Boston in 2012, I walked all over the city with my camera and no one said a word. But I still feared that someone was going to say something. I really feel that its getting scarier being a photographer, we often get targeted and I don't want to feel like I'm a bad person for taking photos.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 30, 2016)

I am rarely without a visible camera and I've been challenged once in my life after taking a picture (although been waved off a bunch of times, never threateningly).
If the photographer makes it a big deal or is overly involved in making the picture then people will notice and start to make incorrect assumptions.

Taken this AM at a Farmer's Market; not a big deal picture but certainly up close.


----------



## Frank F. (Oct 31, 2016)

The_Traveler said:


> Taken this AM at a Farmer's Market; not a big deal picture but certainly up close.
> 
> AT TACH 129558 AT TACH


----------

